# Wire gauge size for solar



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a good gauge size for about a 50' run from panels to charger. 4 Panels are 12v 100watt. VMP 17.8v IMP 5.62 amp. I wont be going 24v36v48v anytime soon. Any help will be appreciated.


Ky-Jeep


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.freesunpower.com/wire_calc.php#startGrn


----------



## gpforet (Dec 24, 2013)

it will depend on how they are connected. If in series, then you're dealing with less than 6 amps, if parallel, then that's over 20 amps. I would wire in series and use a quality mppt controller between the panels and the batteries. 8 gauge if parallel, 12 guage if series. with a MPPT controller, you can run higher panel voltages and still use a 12v battery bank.

[`QUOTE=Ky-Jeeper;7299810]I'm looking for a good gauge size for about a 50' run from panels to charger. 4 Panels are 12v 100watt. VMP 17.8v IMP 5.62 amp. I wont be going 24v36v48v anytime soon. Any help will be appreciated.


Ky-Jeep[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks gpforet. An mppt controller would be nice. Right now I have a Morningstar SSD-25 SunSaver Duo 25 Amp Charge Controller 12V. Im just getting my feet wet. 





gpforet said:


> it will depend on how they are connected. If in series, then you're dealing with less than 6 amps, if parallel, then that's over 20 amps. I would wire in series and use a quality mppt controller between the panels and the batteries. 8 gauge if parallel, 12 guage if series. with a MPPT controller, you can run higher panel voltages and still use a 12v battery bank.
> 
> [`QUOTE=Ky-Jeeper;7299810]I'm looking for a good gauge size for about a 50' run from panels to charger. 4 Panels are 12v 100watt. VMP 17.8v IMP 5.62 amp. I wont be going 24v36v48v anytime soon. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

